# What happened to Front Page?



## rock007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I do not know html. I recognize it and some of it's script. However, I like Front Page because I can do scrolling marquees, thumbnails, and all sorts of neat stuff that I don't know how to do in web design. I looked at Dreamweaver, but I couldn't even find a reference to the features I mentioned above on a daily basis. I heard that Front Page is no longer sold. Is there another web program that I can use that does the same things as Front Page?
Thank you.

-Rocky


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Have you tried Nvu? It's a freeware web editor that can do almost everything Dreamweaver and FrontPage can.

The main problem with FrontPage was its window-centric embedded code. A lot of stuff done on FrontPage won't display right on alternate browsers or via adaptive equipment (like screen readers for the blind) so people stopped using it. Since it didn't sell, it was removed from the market.

I read an article a few weeks ago that MicroSoft was looking at marketing a new web editor, but haven't heard anything since then about it.


----------



## rock007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you.

I'll look into it.

-Rocky


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ rock007: you might want to take a look at Kompozer, the follow-up of Nvu. It has fewer bugs and is more current...


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Microsoft FrontPage's successor is Microsoft Expression Web, which was apparently built from the ground up (rather than building off of FP's code) - so it actually might be a better program than FP since that had so many strange quirks and practices.

Dreamweaver is really for more professional web developers than anything. It has a lot of advanced stuff as well as a WYSIWYG (What You See Is What You Get) editor but lacks some of the more casual designer's "cookie cut" design features that probably wouldn't do any good for the advanced developers that use it - such as scrolling marquees.

I definitely recommend KompoZer - Nvu is fine, but it has not been touched in a few years and apparently still has un-addressed bugs. The developer basically handed the code off to a group of developers (that continued the project as "KompoZer" since they didn't own the Nvu name) as he went on to work for Mozilla's Suite (aka Seamonkey) project. So really, Nvu is quite out of date.


----------

